# More tests



## Guest (Jun 10, 2000)

It seems like they never end. Process of elimation. I feel like my body is in business for itself. I have become more intimate with the medical professionals than my own spouse. HA!!! He says at least they get paid. And boy do they. Had a mammogram today to try and see what is causing my left breast to hurt so bad. Had to rule out any other problem. The nurse said that the way my right shoulder and neck has been hurting probably caused the muscles in my chest and my under arm to hurt also. Can this happen? I have had a headache for four days now. Only one day did it take me to my knees the rest of the time it is just there.....I am in the process of finding a good doc around here that will be able to work with me and fibro. I had a great day today. Just a little sore but I was able to accomplish everything I set out to do. Very tired tonight but my lifestlye allows me to rest when I need to. Thanks for letting me rant. Good night all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2000)

Hi, I'm tickled you had a good day. I always find on my good days I overdo...then I have bad days.







I know what you mean about tests. I had a HidaScan this week and more blood tests scheduled for next week. Good thing I have great insurance. I also have chronic pain in my neck and shoulder. Could this be causing my breasts to be tender? Never thought about it. Keep us posted when you get the results. Take Care. FC


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2000)

Keep going on your tests! But I don't think they'll find a thing! I too have had breast and chest pain. Sometines horrible-thought I was having a heart attack! Come to find out that mammagram and eeg and ultrasounds are all normal. Thank God but it's really scary to go through.Let your gut be your guide. Trust your self and your body to be able to deal with the pain and the frustration from all of it. I find that this is the only way for me to gain some serenity and "guts" to deal with it. And for me, God helps too.I feel for you and all of us. This seems to be a visious circle. It seems stress intensifies the condition and yet when we are in that kind of pain or symptomatic ####-how can we not get stressed?Try Bowen Therapy for reducing stress and helping heal the mind-body connection,thereby reducing symptoms. . Or acupressure or any thing that works for you to de-stress and help your body get through the worst of it an on to healing.I found Bowen through a nurse who had been raped 3 yrs ago and then discovered she had pstd. It's all over the net as well as finding out about other stress relievers.You can do this! Hang in there. We are with you!And the best of luck with all the tests!


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

I had severe breast pain a year and a half ago where I had to hold them because when gravity set in it was worse. The doc found nothing wrong and this was way before I found out I had Fibro. They still bother me some. I have a lot of pain in my ribs that is bothersome too, don't know if they are connected. Guess they are, more than likely Fibro, huh? Hope this helps some. Talk again soon. Marsha


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2000)

> Originally posted by Marsha:*I had severe breast pain a year and a half ago where I had to hold them because when gravity set in it was worse.<<< Leigh Says>>> I do the same thing. We travel alot and when we hit rough roads I look like I am cradling a baby. Important cargo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2000)

I had to respond to this. I had pain in one breast last year and was told by two doctors to cut out caffeine and one of them told me to increase my vitamin E to 800 IU a day. It worked. When I have coffee, it comes back. Caffeine is also in chocolate and other things.As far as chest pain that feels like a possible heart attack, I had that too several years ago. That's when I was diagnosed with fibro. I started taking malic acid/magnesium twice a day, and I no longer have pain. For a while I would feel it in the evening which signaled me to take the pill and within ten minutes it was gone. Now even that rarely happens. You get it at a vitamin/supplement store. It's been miraculous for me.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Wowarnz:I also get the pain in my left breast. I've had it for years, but sometimes it gets worse. I find it hard to sleep, especially if I roll over onto that side. Do you find the pain radiates from the front to your back. I think it's the fibro. I know when I overwork my arms and shoulders doing things I will start to get sore and stiff in the neck and shoulders and then it works its way down my back. My girlfriend says that we have chronic inflammation in our body and sometimes when we stir things up it will cause more inflammation. I also try to stay away from the coffee because it can cause my breast to ache. Just remember not to overdo yourself. Take one day at a time. Hope you are having a good day.


----------

